# How to only use WiFi andnot edge



## Kanin (Oct 23, 2007)

i recently got slammed for data charges with Rogers, LUDACRIS charges .
but i blame that on me for not doing research .
how can i disable edge on my iPhone and only use WiFi for safari, google maps ect .


----------



## fireman (Oct 27, 2007)

justinjas.com

There are other alternatives also. Google is your friend !


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

You can change the settings for EDGE on the iPhone.

Under Settings > General > Network > EDGE
Just change the APN by adding a letter at the end (internet.comX).

There is also a 3rd party application called "Services" that is available from Installer.app (v 3.0b4) Nullriver Software. This handy ap will allow easy switching on and off of EDGE, Bluetooth, WiFi, and SSH. However, when you do switch EDGE back on, you do have to re-enter the EDGE APN (internet.com).

I use the handy Services ap.

Bill


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## yousef (Sep 4, 2003)

Kanin said:


> i recently got slammed for data charges with Rogers, LUDACRIS charges .
> but i blame that on me for not doing research .
> how can i disable edge on my iPhone and only use WiFi for safari, google maps ect .


I just got my iPhone unlocked locally. They didn't change my EDGE settings so it still points to Cingular's APN. Since that is not accessible from Toronto it defaults to not providing one with EDGE service. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Kanin (Oct 23, 2007)

sweet so we can pretty much put random things on the APN
and when we want it again revert back too internet.com


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Kanin said:


> sweet so we can pretty much put random things on the APN
> and when we want it again revert back too internet.com


Yes, just put a number after .com so it'll be easier to change back when or if you decide to use it.


----------

